

Ask HN - Did you go black today? - konaaceo

Are you a startup against SOPA?  We challenge all startups to add their name to this list and go black with us today.<p>www.rentul.com is black
======
bradmccarty
Note quite black, but I think the point is clear.

<http://thenextweb.com/>

~~~
konaaceo
Very clear!

------
MRonney
Yep! <http://www.blackout.tech.li/>

------
JuurianChi
Yep, We went Black and Blue about an hour ago. and added a nifty twist to the
page. <http://atodev3.com/>

~~~
konaaceo
I like it!

